# Cant get dog to take his massive Synovi G4 chews, looking for alts or treating ideas



## cwinkler340 (Mar 4, 2012)

Shadow is currently on Synovi G4 soft chews one twice a day which are very large and very smelly. They have worked fantastic as far as making increasing his hip mobility and relieving stiffness, HOWEVER, its a daily game of war to get these chews down. 

Methods i have tried : mixing them in wet dog food, crushing and sprinkling them in his dry food, crushing and sprinkling them in ground beef, crushing then liquefying then using a syringe to administer it, breaking them up and forcing them down his throat

They wont fit in a pill shooter and once they are broken up they are a pain to reform. They also wont fit in a pill wrap, and when covered in enticing items, after one chomp he spits it out and runs for the hills. 

I need any ideas on how to get him to eat these darn chews. OR i need an alternative type of chew or pill that is easier to administer with a good reputation and equal or better benefits. 

I have included a picture of the LABEL, ACTIVE INGREDIENTS, and SIZE REFERENCE (nickel size in width, 9 nickels high, they are huge!)


Thanks everyone!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My dog has decided he doesn't like his heartworm pill (generic, not Heartgard). What I did was divide it in half, crush it and put it in two separate meals, mixed in with his kibble, canned food and water to make a stew.

Even if you only get him to take one a day for a few, it's better than nothing. Eventually, maybe you can up the amount until you get him acclimated to the taste gradually until he's at the regular dosage.

As to an alternative, hopefully someone will have some ideas.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I drill out a little hole in a sausage or hotdog. Load up a piece that is a little longer than the length of the pill. Have 2 more pieces ready that are the same length.

Dog comes up to you and sniffs the sausage-decides it's ok and takes it willingly. You IMMEDIATELY shove rapid fire 2 more pieces. Traveler is so happy to get more of the goodies he forgets to spit out the loaded one

edit- you may have to do this more than once since the chews are so large. I'd break them up but only enough to be able to load a fat sausage link aka kielbasa.


----------



## ScoutyScout (Mar 31, 2014)

I put the pill in a little peanut butter on a spoon and while Scout is licking it I use my finger to slide it right off of the end of the spoon into the back of her throat ... Sounds weird but it works every time! 
Judging by the size of those soft chews in the photo, you'd probably have to quarter them ... they look huge!!!


----------

